# Alu qui grince (besoin de votre avis-imortant, merci)



## qslprod (28 Décembre 2003)

Salut à tous, 

Je vous souhaite également de bonnes fêtes. 
Enfin mon alu est arrivé, j'ai eu la chance de l'avoir le jour de Noel. 
Mon swith se passe bien. J'ai récupéré mes fichiers PC sans problémes. 

La machine est vraiment trop belle ! Je ne crois pas avoir de pixel mort. 
Il ne chauffe pas et je ne vois pas de tâches blanches... 

Je suis trés content. Je remercie tous ceux qui m'ont aidé et répondu durant mon switch  

J'ai juste une question sur ma machine : Lorque je pose mon poigné sur l'alu coté cd-rom, un grincement se fait entendre, en fait si j'appuie sur cette surface, il y a un peu de jeu ( 1 minimetre, on peut passer le bout de son ongle) par rapport à l'autre coté qui ne bouge pas. Le jeu est entre le plastique "cardre" grisé est l'alu au dessus de la fente du cd-rom. 
Par contre, sur le reste des contours du powerbook le cadre grisé est bien fixé, il ne bouge pas quand on exerce une pression.

Bref, le grincement de fait entendre quand on appuie sur le bord du powerbook côté cd rom. C pareil même sur une surface parfaitement plane. 

Qu'en pensez vous ? Le bruit est un peu désagréable, et me fait un peu peur. Il me reste un peu plus d'une semaine pour le ramener en fnac si besoin.

Merci de vos témoignages, qu'en est il chez vous ?
Merci si vous pouvez faire le test.  


A+ et merci qslprod


----------



## McBuffy (28 Décembre 2003)

J'ai essayé et en appuyant, le cadre grisé est toujours bien en face de la partie en alu. Pas de bruit ni de jeu. Bizzare.


----------



## qslprod (28 Décembre 2003)

hello mc buffy,

Pour toi, que tu appuies sur le coté gauche ou droit des reposes poignés, il n'y a aucune différénce donc ?

merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## McBuffy (28 Décembre 2003)

Oui, j'ai essayé sur mon nouveau powerbook 15" du haut des grilles des haut parleurs, en faisant le tour jusqu'à l'autre coté et donc en passant par les repose poignet. J'ai appuyé assez fortement, je n'ai pas de bruit ni de décalage entre l'alu et le contour en plastique tout est ok.


----------



## powerbook867 (28 Décembre 2003)

Tu cherches vraiment la petite bête !.... C'est normal ce petit bruit côté cdrom car justement il y a du vide pour laisser la place au CD. C'est creux, forcément il y a un peu de souplesse. ton powerbook n'est pas en béton...


----------



## Seiya (28 Décembre 2003)

Salut,

il est vrai que ce n'est peut être pas un détail important mais les Alu 15 sont de très mauvaises qualités. La prochaine fois, Apple ne fera plus construire trop rapidement ses powerbook en Chine...

Donc, j'ai pas de jeux mais je sens que la partie où il y a le graveur est bombée légerement.

C'est chiant pour le repose main.

Sinon j'ai plein d'autres problèmes de finissions avec ce PowerBook G4, je m'en souviendrais... pour le prix de la machine.

Dans l'ordre :

- Tâches blanches

- Fermeture foireuse et même fermé, le capot bouge d'environ 2 mm... c'est génial en déplacement

- trackpad voilé depuis le début

- clavier qui se décolle en bas et à droite

C'est déjà pas mal vous trouvez pas ?

Toi aussi, quand il est fermé, le capot bouge dans le plan frontal, c'est à dire qu'il monte légerement de quelques minimètres et descend ?

Même à vous...


----------



## Kittynui (28 Décembre 2003)

Seiya a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois, Apple ne fera plus construire trop rapidement ses powerbook en Chine...



Ca veut dire quoi? parceque c'est fabriqué en Chine c'est de la mauvaise qualité?


----------



## polo50 (28 Décembre 2003)

faut relativiser la ! il y a eu des pbl sur les premieres séries et j en ai été victime aussi taches blanches et batterie de - de 2 heures mais apres 5 jours passé en hollande au SAV des powerbook j ai une machine nickel ! 
enfin nickel presque car si j'étais maniaque je dirais que le capot ferme moins bien je dois m 'y reprendre parfois à 2 ou 3 fois pour qu il se clippe bien et l'écran est tres tres légèrement bombé à hauteur du graveur de DVD mais vraiment 1 mm 

non que du bonheur ce powerbook j ai du juste m en séparer 5 jours mais depuis le 19 septembre il en a fait des choses et super bien !!!!

pour ce qui est de la chine tout les constructeurs informatique du monde toutes marques confondues s'y installent pour des raisons de cout évident ! apres tout mon allu est cher mais j ai eu le haut de gamme 15 pouces pour le prix de l entree de gamme de mon pismo G3 400 qui a 4 ans bientot donc ! c'est grace a la délocalisation en chine qu on paye moins cher et qu on continuera à payer moins cher par la suite mais je crois pas que les machines soient moins solide pour autant !


----------



## Seiya (28 Décembre 2003)

vous êtes un peu naïf... j'aimerais bien voir les conditions de travail en chine sur la fabrication des nouveaux powerbook.

On laisse travailler des gamin pdt que les petites soeurs se prostituent aux touristes friqués.

Vous croyez uniquement que les entreprises délocalisent en chine pour rendre les machines moins cher ? Vous rêvez ou quoi ? Si une entreprise délocalise, c'est pas pour faire plaisir à ses clients mais pour se faire des marges bien plus élevé. En plus, la main d'oeuvre est pas très cher... et ils doivent travailler à grande vitesse.

Non je suis désolé, l'alu 15" est une catastrophe en terme de finissions.

+++


----------



## McBuffy (28 Décembre 2003)

Seiya a dit:
			
		

> Non je suis désolé, l'alu 15" est une catastrophe en terme de finissions.



C'est possible que tu développes cette phrase ?


----------



## Seiya (28 Décembre 2003)

McBuffy a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible que tu développes cette phrase ?



Salut, oui j'entends pas la que c'est le premier Powerbook qui j'ai qui me semble si mal fini :

- Bruits bizzares du cpu et gpu

- Alimentation qui déconne quelques fois (reste en vert alors que l'ordi n'est pas chargé ou tout simplement ne s'alume pas)

- trackpad foireux (mais bon ca arrive sur tout les modèles)

- la coque est bosselée à différents endroits, notamment au niveau du lecteur/graveur DVD

- autonomie catastrophique

- Coque de la dalle LCD ondulée

- tâches blanches sur l'écran

- clavier ondulée qui a tendence à se décoller en bas à gauche

- mauvaise fermeture

- quand l'ordi est fermé, il y a un jeu entre la coque inférieur et supérieur qui permet un mouvement d'amplitude d'environ 3 à 4 mm.

etc...

En terme de performance, c'est une bonne machine mais la finission est clairement à revoir.

On est loin de mon ancien pismo...

+++


----------



## Frodon (28 Décembre 2003)

Salut,



			
				Seiya a dit:
			
		

> Non je suis désolé, l'alu 15" est une catastrophe en terme de finissions.



Il ne faut pas exagéré. Au vu des témoignage, et dans mon cas également, il semble que la finission est très bonne.
Personnellement je n'ai pas de défaut de finission à signaler sur mon Alu 15". J'ai eu les tâches blanches, mais cela a été réglé par un petit tour en hollande. Depuis, aucun reproche à lui faire.

A noter qu'il est parfaitement normal lors d'une production en grande quantité que certains soient un peu moins bien finis que d'autre. On vois ca tous les jours, que ca soit pour les ordinateurs (PC ou Mac ou autres), les appareils electro-ménagés, la Hi-Fi, Les TVs...etc Tiens d'ailleur sur ma TV y'a un leger jeu sur le bouton Power, dois je en conclure que la finission de toutes les TV du même modèle est catastrophique? Evidement que non, puisqu'il existe des exemplaire qui n'ont pas ce petit défaut (qui n'a rien de génant). Tous ca pour montrer qu'il est impossible de généraliser comme tu le fais en se basant sur quelques cas isolés.

Malgré ces legers défauts de finission que l'on voit sur ces appareils, on peut constater que ce sont des défauts mineur, ne nuisants pas au bon fonctionnement des appareils. Dans le cas du PBook, les tâches blanches faisait exception, et c'est pourquoi d'ailleurs Apple à fait ce qu'il fallait pour fixer le problème (et que la production avait été arreté temporairement) et qu'il suffit d'envoyer son PBook touché par le phénomène pour ne plus avoir de tâches blanches.

Le jour où on verra des appareils produits en grande quantités pour lesquels TOUS les exemplaires ont une finission parfaite, on ne sera plus de ce monde.

A+


----------



## Frodon (28 Décembre 2003)

Salut,



			
				Seiya a dit:
			
		

> Salut, oui j'entends pas la que c'est le premier Powerbook qui j'ai qui me semble si mal fini :
> 
> - Bruits bizzares du cpu et gpu



Je n'ai rien constaté de bizarre à ce niveau personnellement.



> - Alimentation qui déconne quelques fois (reste en vert alors que l'ordi n'est pas chargé ou tout simplement ne s'alume pas)



Bien, pour avoir eu 2 iBook precedement, en général la recharge se déclenche si ton niveau de batterie est &lt;= 95%. Ce que j'ai constaté sur mes precedents iBook et sur l'AluBook 15". A noter que j'ai également lu des confirmation de cela sur internet et donc c'est parfaitement normal.

Par contre qu'il ne s'allume pas, je n'ai jamais constaté ce phénomènre.



> - trackpad foireux (mais bon ca arrive sur tout les modèles)



Pas non plus de prob a ce niveau. Ca dépend pas des modèles, ca dépend des exemplaires. J'ai vu des trackpad foireux sur des iBook et d'autres pBook (et sur des PCs) alors que mes iBook n'avaient pas ce prob.



> - la coque est bosselée à différents endroits, notamment au niveau du lecteur/graveur DVD



Personnellement je n'ai pas ce problème, mais ca peut arriver dans une production en grande quantité.



> - autonomie catastrophique



Bien j'ai fait plusieurs test à ce niveau. Avec le CPU toujours occupé à 100%, luminosité de l'ecran à fond, CPU en mode maximal (i.e: le pire des cas). Autonomie: 1H15

Avec CPU sur Automatique, luminosité ecran réduit de moitié, utilisation bureautique + net + MP3: 2H45-3H

Avec CPU sur Faible, luminosité à 2 ou 3 crans, utilisation bureautique + net + MP3: 3H15-3H30

Avec CPU sur Faible, luministé à 2 ou 3 crans, utilisation bureautique seulement: 3H45-4H

Avec réglage économie d'energie par défaut et en faisant rien (l'ecran s'eteind donc au bout d'un moment): 4H30-5H.

En général je tiens 3H-3H30 sans prob en faisant attention aux réglages d'economie d'energie.

Ah et en lecture DVD, ca tiens 2H30-2H45 environ.

C'est donc une autonomie moyenne par rapport aux iBooks (encore que je sais pas pour les iBooks G4...) ou anciens modèles de pBook, mais elle reste très bonne comparé a ce qu'on peut trouver sur des laptops PC Pentium4-M récents (1H30/2H en général dans leurs cas, autonomie annoncé donc en réalité ca donne 45mins/1H en utilisation bureautique + net + MP3. Les laptops centrino sont meilleurs à ce niveau en général (dépend des modèles)).



> - Coque de la dalle LCD ondulée



Pas non plus constaté cela.



> - tâches blanches sur l'écran



Problème connu et tu peux avoir ton PowerBook fixé en l'amenant à réparer. A noter que tu peux aussi faire part de tes autres défauts de finitions. On sait jamais, il est possible qu'ils les fixes aussi pour la plupart.



> - clavier ondulée qui a tendence à se décoller en bas à gauche



Pas non plus constaté



> - mauvaise fermeture





> - quand l'ordi est fermé, il y a un jeu entre la coque inférieur et supérieur qui permet un mouvement d'amplitude d'environ 3 à 4 mm.



Pour moi cela n'est pas anormal, je l'ai constaté sur de nombreux laptop, Mac et PC.

A noter que y'a un truc que je comprends pas. Si tu dis vrai pour tout cela et que tu n'exagères pas, tu aurais pu à mon avis sans problème te le faire echanger dans la semaine de ton achat (ou les 2 premières semaines à la FNAC). Ce que visiblement tu n'as pas fait... Pourquoi?

A+


----------



## Seiya (28 Décembre 2003)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Laisse moi rire... comme si ca ne touchait que 3 personnes. Faut arreter d'être si personnel.

J'en ai eu plusieurs entre les mains et je confirme ce que je dis plus haut. Sans compter le nombre de posts sur les différents forums mac francophones et anglophones et jusque sur le site d'apple.

Mac users, votre naïveté vous perdra... on paie pas une machine 3000 euros pour avoir au final quelques chose avec des défauts "mineur" comme tu dis... au alors tu as peut être perdu la notion de l'argent entre temps.


----------



## Frodon (28 Décembre 2003)

Salut,



			
				Seiya a dit:
			
		

> Laisse moi rire... comme si ca ne touchait que 3 personnes. Faut arreter d'être si personnel.
> 
> J'en ai eu plusieurs entre les mains et je confirme ce que je dis plus haut. Sans compter le nombre de posts sur les différents forums mac francophones et anglophones et jusque sur le site d'apple.
> 
> Mac users, votre naïveté vous perdra... on paie pas une machine 3000 euros pour avoir au final quelques chose avec des défauts "mineur" comme tu dis... au alors tu as peut être perdu la notion de l'argent entre temps.



Saches que je suis un switcher (j'ai switché en 2001) et que je connais très bien le niveau de finition générale des ordinateurs en général, PC nottament.
Je parles donc en connaissance de cause. Et evidement que ca ne touche pas que 3 utilisateurs pour un produit qui est fabriqué en si grande quantité.

Il n'empeche que nombreux des défauts que tu cites n'apparaissent vraissemblablement pas sur la majorité des machines produites (en tout cas pas tous à la fois sur une même machine). Et c'est pas les quelques posts des minoritaires qui les ont tous (qui sont vraiment minoritaires) qui permette de dire le contraire.
Dans la plupart des cas, seulement 1 ou 2 des défauts que tu as cité sont présent en même temps.

Ca reste donc normal. J'ai vu ce genre de défauts sur des PCs aussi par le passé et c'était très rare que tous soient présent sur un même exemplaire. Evidement moins rare que l'un d'entre eux soit présent sur un certain nombre d'exemplaires. Ce qui reste dans le cadre de la normalité.

Alors le coup des on paie 3000 Euros, je rigole. Si tu crois que le prix implique la perfection, il faudrait que tu ouvre les yeux sur le monde qui t'entoure. On est dans un monde imparfait avec des êtres imparfait dont fait parti l'humanité. Et même un produit à 1000000 Euros à des défauts mineurs.

Cependant si dans ton cas ils sont nombreux, tu aurais dû savoir que tu as des droits, et nottament, tu as le droit de faire changer ta machine gratuitement dans la semaine qui suit ton achat (2 semaines à la FNAC).
Si tu es dans ce cas et que tu ne l'as pas fait, cela voudrait logiquement dire que tu considère ces défauts parfaitement acceptable et que tu es tout à fait satisfait de ce produit. Ce qui ne semble pas le cas, vu que tu rales.

Alors j'ai une question (que j'ai déjà posé), pourquoi n'as tu pas eu recours à ce droit?
Sinon, saches également qu'il n'est pas trop tard, et que les services après vente cela existe. Tu peux très bien amené ta machine au SAV pour faire constater puis réparer ces défauts.

Je suis étonné que tu n'ai pas eu recours à une de ce deux ou a ces deux possibilité à la fois avant de venir raler? C'est la première chose logique et intelligente à faire normalement.
Et ne vas pas me dire que tu n'étais pas au courant de l'existence de ces droits/services, parce que si c'est le cas, je me demande vraiment dans quel monde tu vis.

A+


----------



## polo50 (28 Décembre 2003)

oui bhen selya il semble que tu t en soit pris un peu plus que les autres mais que tu en rajoutes un peu aussi ! (je pense notamment à l'écart entre le capot et l'écran ca c'est normal c'est voulu dans la conception pour éviter les marques de clavier sur l ecran qu ont eu les tibook avant)

Cela dit ne généralison pas même si tu as eu plus de soucis c'est pas le cas de tout le monde loin de la ! et si effectivement il y a eu un probleme important sur les premieres séries de taches blanches (la on peut parler de problemes car ca a toutché beaucoup trop de gens) ils ont su rectifier le tir et la le SAV a les choses en main et fait assez vite !

n oublions pas que IBM a aussi eu un pbl d ecran il y a un an avec ses thinkpad et que personnes n est malheureusement à l abri de ce genre de soucis !

d'apres ce qu on lit sur le sujet et ce que j ai vécu aussi  il y a eu un réel probleme avec les spot blanc car ca a touché un nombre importants de gens le reste se sont des problemes individuels !!!


----------



## Kittynui (29 Décembre 2003)

Seiya a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai eu plusieurs entre les mains et je confirme ce que je dis plus haut. Sans compter le nombre de posts sur les différents forums mac francophones et anglophones et jusque sur le site d'apple.



J'y crois pas, tu sais que justement sur ces sites on parle que des problèmes qu'on a et rarement de ceux qui sont content de leur machine?

Quant aux gosses qui travaillent dans les usines en Chine pendant que leurs petites soeurs se prostituent, je crois que tu confonds légèrement avec des pays comme le Vietnam ou la Thailande...


----------



## Kittynui (29 Décembre 2003)

Seiya a dit:
			
		

> - autonomie catastrophique
> 
> - tâches blanches sur l'écran



Bizarre car dans les anciens messages que tu as postés tu disais que t'avais une autonomie de batterie de 4h c'est ça que t'appelles catastrophique?

Et les taches blanches sur l'écran tu disais dans un message que tu n'avais eu aucun problème...

Tu te contredirais pas toi?

Et je rejoins Frodon, si ta machine est si merdique, pourquoi tu l'as pas rammenée? car tout ce que tu décris niveau finitions tu t'en es apperçu dès le début...


----------



## Seiya (29 Décembre 2003)

J'ai deux Alu 15 pouce pour répondre à ta question plus haute.

Le premier modele acheté à AE 2003 n'a aucun problème mis à part les tâches blanches.

Par contre le second modèle a tous les défauts dit plus haut. J'ai eu aussi entre les mains deux autres ALU 15 avec de nombreux défaut.

Pourquoi j'ai pas rapporté le deuxième alu ? C'est simple, j'en avais besoin pour faire des présentations... quand c'est un outil de travail, c'est assez chiant de s'en séparer même s'il n'est pas parfait.

Pour l'histoire du ptit chinois qui bosse pdt que sa soeur vend son corps c'était juste pour vous faire réagir... je sais bien qu'en Chine, le marché du travail à bien évolué...

+++


----------



## Frodon (29 Décembre 2003)

Salut,



			
				Seiya a dit:
			
		

> Le premier modele acheté à AE 2003 n'a aucun problème mis à part les tâches blanches.



Pour celui là, 1 semaine/10 jours au SAV et c'est bon



> Par contre le second modèle a tous les défauts dit plus haut. J'ai eu aussi entre les mains deux autres ALU 15 avec de nombreux défaut.
> 
> Pourquoi j'ai pas rapporté le deuxième alu ? C'est simple, j'en avais besoin pour faire des présentations... quand c'est un outil de travail, c'est assez chiant de s'en séparer même s'il n'est pas parfait.




Euh je sais pas où tu l'as acheté, mais dans la plupart des enseignes (la FNAC nottament), l'echange est immédiat. Et même s'ils n'en ont pas en stock au moment où tu y vas, ca reste utile pour faire constater et à ce moment là, tu gardes ton pBook (chez certains ils te le reprenne qd même et te donne une machine d'appoint) en attendant qu'ils te previennent dès qu'ils en ont en stock pour que tu puisse à ce moment là l'echanger immédiatement sans problème. Donc pas de temps sans portable, donc pas de problème. Evidement tu peux toujours tomber sur un revendeur pas commode qui offre pas ce genre de service, mais bon en général y'a pas de prob.

Enfin il te reste le SAV, vu que visiblement tu étais mal informé sur tes droits. 
A noter qu'il me semble que certains revendeur propose des machines d'appoint également pour un retour en SAV si le client à vraiment besoin d'une machine. Même si dans ce cas à mon avis ils sont rare.

A+


----------



## Kittynui (29 Décembre 2003)

Seiya a dit:
			
		

> Par contre le second modèle a tous les défauts dit plus haut. J'ai eu aussi entre les mains deux autres ALU 15 avec de nombreux défaut.
> 
> Pourquoi j'ai pas rapporté le deuxième alu ? C'est simple, j'en avais besoin pour faire des présentations... quand c'est un outil de travail, c'est assez chiant de s'en séparer même s'il n'est pas parfait.
> +++



Bah c'est vrai que c'est toujours chiant de se séparer de sa machine surtout à une période où il y avait de sacrés problèmes de stock pour les alu15 et que donc pas évident de demander un échange...
C'est bête que ce soit tombé sur toi car tu as bien vu que ton premier alu15 fonctionnait super bien et n'avais pas tous ces défauts...
Mais bon je sais pas si t'habites Paris, le SAV apple care te répares ta machine en à peu près une semaine... même si dans ton cas l'échange aurait été la meilleure solution...

Enfin je dis juste qu'il faut pas généraliser car pour pas mal de choses tu peux avoir des problèmes de finition et pas que chez apple


----------



## Seiya (29 Décembre 2003)

Je l'ai acheté sur l'apple store et ils ne sont pas très compréhensif... mon ALU devait partir en SAV pour etre réparé (pas d'échange) et j'en avais super besoin (mon pismo m'a laché fin septembre). Je l'en ai demandé une machine en échange (meme un ibook 500... m'enfoutais) et ils m'ont envoyé chier. Donc je l'ai gardé... sauf que maintenant plus moyen que je l'envoie... j'en ai tjs de plus en plus besoin...

Donc voilà...


----------



## Frodon (29 Décembre 2003)

Salut,



			
				Seiya a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai acheté sur l'apple store et ils ne sont pas très compréhensif... mon ALU devait partir en SAV pour etre réparé (pas d'échange) et j'en avais super besoin (mon pismo m'a laché fin septembre). Je l'en ai demandé une machine en échange (meme un ibook 500... m'enfoutais) et ils m'ont envoyé chier. Donc je l'ai gardé... sauf que maintenant plus moyen que je l'envoie... j'en ai tjs de plus en plus besoin...
> 
> Donc voilà...



Prends toi 15 jours de congés et envois l'alubook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A+


----------



## Seiya (29 Décembre 2003)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est plus ou moins ce que je compte faire...

merci +++


----------



## rtype (29 Décembre 2003)

Salut , 

je suis daccord avec certaines remarques de Seiya concernant le 15 et que pas mal de monde semble retrouver sur sa machine , mais de ce côté la tu ne semble pas avoir eu de chance de les rencontres tous sur une même bécane !!!

Pour ma part , je ne suis pas en reste !!!
jai notamment des problèmes  de 

-Bruits bizarres (et audible ) produit par le CPU ou le GPU 

-Légère deformation de la coque au niveau de le fente du  lecteur cd / dvd

-Autonomie batterie 2h30 de moyenne (cest pas terrible !) 

et ouf ! , cest tout !


je voudrais signaler quau sujet des bruits causé par le CPU  jai eu loccation de rencontrer 2 personnes qui on ce problème (N° de série V7348...),le premier ,un amis , ne s'en était pas rendu compte parce quil avais (sûrement sans savoir ) placé le réglage de la vitesse sur automatique du coup il garde ce réglage !!! et lautre rencontrè dans un magasin Apple , pense tout simplement que cest normal ,et me dit (boo tant pis , je ferais avec !!!!! ) ,si je vous dit cela ,cest simplement pour vous faire comprendre 
que pas mal de monde ne semble même pas ce rendre compte des petits problèmes quon leurs machines , il ont bien de la chance ;-)


----------



## vincmyl (29 Décembre 2003)

C'est bizarre tous ces pb..mon Alu est de la semaine 37 et je ne vois pas de déformation, ni de grincement et je n'entends pas de bruits suspects


----------



## polo50 (29 Décembre 2003)

non sur la semaine 37 t as eu de la chance car il y a eu de gros problemes de spot blancs quand même !


----------



## vincmyl (29 Décembre 2003)

Mais pour le moment pas de spots blancs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je croise les doigts


----------



## qslprod (29 Décembre 2003)

perso semaine 48, et j'ai le probleme du bruit processeur en proc rapide. en auto, en effet il disparait...

Ca équivaut à quoi d'aileurs proc faible en megaherts ?

merci à plus.

qslprod


----------



## vincmyl (29 Décembre 2003)

Bonne question???? Faudrait savoir un peu les confif-gs des personnes présentes sur le forum...


----------



## vavadidi (8 Janvier 2004)

Salut à vous,

Moi je grince.... semaine 43, il est déjà parti en sav pour un problème de fermeture.

Maintenant ok à part ces grincements.


----------



## DJL (8 Janvier 2004)

question con :comment vous faites pour connaitre la semaine ?


----------



## karr (8 Janvier 2004)

N° de semaine  figuré par les 3ièmes (=année) 4ième et 5ième (=semaine) chiffres du N° de série.

exple W8233008L4V est de la semaine 33 de 2002


----------



## maousse (8 Janvier 2004)

dans le numéro de série :

AB345......

les deux lettres, c'est le code de l'usine de fabrication
3, c'est pour 2003
45, c'est la 45e semaine de 2003

voilà voilà...


----------



## maousse (8 Janvier 2004)

bon...ben...grillé !


----------



## DJL (8 Janvier 2004)

merci


----------



## rtype (9 Janvier 2004)

Salut à tous ,

J'ai aussi ce problème de grincement (très rare) lorsque j'appuie un peux trop fort la paume de ma main au dessus du superdrive 
mais ce qui me gêne bien plus , c'est ce bruit désagréable produit par le CPU ou le GPU en performance maximale ??? , j'ai bien du mal à m'y faire , c'est sûrement à cause du prix de la machine


----------



## qslprod (9 Janvier 2004)

hello rtype 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et les autres.

Perso, le grincement est toujours la pour moi et le pire c que j'ai remarqué aujourd'hui que comme le cadre grisé ne solidarise pas l'alu d'où le jeu, et bien le haut de la fente du powerbook s'est un peu enfoncé.... donc pas cool du tout !!

Bref moi aussi j'ai le bruir du CPU/GPU et franchement sans musique ce bruit est tres chiant !!!

Donc pour moi, des que je n'ai pas trop besoin de la bete, c'est sav ...


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2004)

Tu pourrais pas enregistré ce bruit? pour savoir à quoi il ressemble?


----------



## Seiya (11 Janvier 2004)

Bon pour les nouvelles. J'ai donné à UPS mon Alu 15 mardi 6 janvier 2004. Il est ainsi parti vers la Holland pour une réparation de l'écran (changement de la coque supérieur), un changement du trackpad et du clavier pour un problème de décollement.

Résultats, je l'ai reçu jeudi après midi... j'y croyais pas, je pensais qu'il me l'avait refusé et non il était réparé...

Nouvel écran sans pixel défectueux (oufs), nouveau clavier (avec les fonctions dessinés d'exposé sur les touches F9 F10), et trackpad nickel qui marche cette fois ci !

Malgré quelques coups sur ma bécanne, je suis vraiment très content.

Il marche très bien maintenant mais il aurait du être comme ça depuis le début.

Encore bravo à l'apple care holland.

+++


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2004)

As tu des bruits de disque dur?


----------



## Seiya (11 Janvier 2004)

quand il gratte oui sinon j'entends rien...


----------



## qslprod (12 Janvier 2004)

que veux tu dire à part quelques coups ????

Tu veux dire qu'ils te l'on abimé ??!!!!


----------



## vincmyl (12 Janvier 2004)

Ca serait vraiment regrettable


----------

